# No se le mira la cara. Pues no se le mira bien.



## alekpushkin

I asked my friend in Facebook chat if she thought a woman in a picture posted looked beautiful. (The face of the woman in the picture is kind of hard to see.) She replied "No se le mira la cara." So I just asked her if she thought her body was beautiful and she replied "Pues no se le mira bien." I understand a lot of Spanish but I have no idea what this means. Please help me someone.


----------



## S.V.

Often you'll notice, with verbs related to perception, "can" is not needed in the Spanish translation (_¿Me oyes? Te escucho. ¿Lo ves?_)

Algo no se ve → Something can not be seen (_You can't see it from here_).​Su cara no se ve → Her face can not be seen (_You can't see her face very well_).​
Then these "dativos" (_me_, _te_, _le_...) were always used to indicate possession: Callense [cállense] la boca (_su boca, su cara_).

_¿Sí le ves la cara? Can you see her face?_ → _No se le ve _("_You can't see it_," using generic _you_ instead of a passive / _one_).​


----------



## JNavBar

A mí no me suena bien ese uso de "mirar", de hecho diría que está mal. Yo hubiera dicho: "No se le *ve* la cara" o "No se le *ve* bien". No sé de donde es tu amigo/a, pero a lo mejor en su variedad de español "mirar" y "ver" son intercambiables en todas sus acepciones.

In any case, I think that the translation could be: "You can't see her face"


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

De hecho, es incorrecto emplear mirar, porque sí se le puede mirar la cara, lo que no se puede hacer es verle la cara. Misma diferencia que entre escuchar y oír.


----------



## Rocko!

Her face is not visible.


----------



## bandini

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> De hecho, es incorrecto emplear mirar, porque sí se le puede mirar la cara, lo que no se puede hacer es verle la cara. Misma diferencia que entre escuchar y oír.



Mucha gente no agarra la onda en distinguir entre los dos verbos.


----------



## juanjorel

Es incorrecto. Lo correcto es "No se le ve la cara" y "Pues no se le ve bien".


----------



## S.V.

Oh, and you could also relate that_ le_ to these ones. But Spanish omits _can_: _Ain't no face to see on her_.  The 'switch' from others like _*I* can't see it_ happens along those lines, with expressive focus on "nobody could see it." Similar to the 'hidden' agent (_who did it?_) of pronominal verbs, with a different _se_: _I broke it → it broke, se rompió_; _no veo_ → _no se ve, 'nothing to see' _(_by anyone_).


----------



## Rocko!

alekpushkin said:


> I asked my friend in Facebook chat if she thought a woman in a picture posted looked beautiful. (The face of the woman in the picture is kind of hard to see.) She replied "No se le mira la cara." So I just asked her if she thought her body was beautiful and she replied "Pues no se le mira bien." I understand a lot of Spanish but I have no idea what this means. Please help me someone.


A tu amiga lo que le sucede es que no quiere dar su opinión. Primero dijo que no pudo “mirar” (ver) la cara y luego dijo que tampoco pudo “mirar” (distinguir las formas de) el cuerpo. La primera vez habló de que algo (la cara) estaba oculto, y la segunda de que algo (el cuerpo) no estaba en una posición correcta para observar sus detalles. No quiso decir: “pues de lo que puedo ver, es bonita/no es bonita”.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Maybe she's trying to tell you something


----------



## gvergara

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Perhaps she's trying to tell you something


Meaning she's ugly but she won't say that so explicitly?


----------



## John Gomut

She's kinda avoiding the question, not in a rude way, just trying not to get involved because she probably thinks she doesn't have any criterion to rate her as beautiful or the girl in the picture doesn't fit in her standard of beauty.


----------



## gvergara

If I wanted to avoid answering a question like that, I'd still use _ver_. _Mirar _sounds definitely weird to me. Only if I wanted to express that my sight is not good enough would  I use _mirar_.


----------



## User With No Name

gvergara said:


> If I wanted to avoid answering a question like that, I'd still use _ver_. _Mirar _sounds definitely weird to me. Only if I wanted to express that my sight is not good enough would I use _mirar_.


But there are definitely Spanish speakers in the world who use "ver" and "mirar" essentially interchangeably. It's wrong, and it sounds horrible to most of us, but the usage does exist. Doesn't it?


----------



## John Gomut

En ese caso ya hace parte de la persona utilizar palabras sinónimas sin distinguir sus significados. Aunque yo tampoco utilizaría "mirar" en vez de "ver" para ese caso. @gvergara


----------



## gvergara

User With No Name said:


> It's wrong, and it sounds horrible to most of us, but the usage does exist. Doesn't it?


It can be the case in certain contexts in which it doesn't really matter if you actually made out the person/thing you're talking about. However, in general I'd say at least in Chile people do make a distinction between both verbs. And we Chileans are not at all the kings and queens of well spoken Spanish.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> If I wanted to avoid answering a question like that, I'd still use _ver_. _Mirar _sounds definitely weird to me. Only if I wanted to express that my sight is not good enough would  I use _mirar_.


Sí, definitivamente es “ver”, pero no sabemos la nacionalidad de esa persona. En México creo que va por regiones. En mi ciudad solo diríamos “ver” para este contexto. Aunque, si no me equivoco, el OP tiene dificultad para comprender por qué no hubo cambio de verbo para la cara (no visible) y el cuerpo (sí visible).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gvergara said:


> Meaning she's ugly but she won't say that so explicitly?


No, I would never suggest that!  The expression _Maybe X is trying to tell you something _means that X is not coming right out and saying it, but they want you to catch on to what they really wish to communicate.  Here's an example from a Twitter account:


> X:  In other news, my cat has started hunting worms and leaving them by my bed in the middle of the night.  So there's that.
> Y:  Maybe she's trying to tell you something....  She's got worms (?)


I just get the sense that she's trying to give a kind of non-answer to get the OP to move on to a different topic of conversation.  Maybe _No se le mira bien _is Facebook chat for "knock it off".


----------



## boroman

Hola, ella ha empleado la forma local para "ver". También dirá "con estas lentes no se mira bien". O al técnico de reparación "la televisión no se mira".


----------



## JNavBar

boroman said:


> Hola, ella ha empleado la forma local para "ver". También dirá "con estas lentes no se mira bien". O al técnico de reparación "la televisión no se mira".



¿Local dónde? ¿En qué región del mundo hispanohablante sucede esto? Simple curiosidad.


----------



## Aviador

Yo he oído a hablantes de la zona caribeña y América Central decir _mirar_ por _ver_. En todo caso, siempre he tenido la impresión de que se trataba de personas con poca educación formal y no representativas de la lengua estándar de esos lugares.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Yo he oído a hablantes de la zona caribeña y América Central decir _mirar_ por _ver_. En todo caso, siempre he tenido la impresión de que se trataba de personas con poca educación formal y no representativas de la lengua estándar de esos lugares.


Si, español caribeño. Mi cartero es puertorriqueño y cuando me vio la primera vez, me dijo: "Ah, Ud. es de Latinoamérica. En este barrio no se miran muchos hispanos". Con el tiempo me acostumbré a escucharlo así. No critiquemos dialectos (o regionalismos, al menos).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

@duvija, ¿sabes si también usan _mirarse_ en el sentido de no ver bien?


----------



## duvija

Reina de la Aldea said:


> @duvija, ¿sabes si también usan _mirarse_ en el sentido de no ver bien?


Ejemplo, por favor. ¿Como ser corto de vista u opinión sobre aspecto físico? (Digo: No miro bien/No me miro bien).


----------



## swift

Aviador said:


> Yo he oído a hablantes de la zona caribeña y América Central decir _mirar_ por _ver_. En todo caso, siempre he tenido la impresión de que se trataba de personas con poca educación formal y no representativas de la lengua estándar de esos lugares.


Vaya prejuicio clasista.  Y bueno, si sirve de algo: en Costa Rica no se oiría una oración como la que se planteó originalmente.

nota de moderador: comentario editado; entendemos que no cabe acusar de haber expresado un prejuicio clasista a quien afirma que un determinado uso es una forma característica de hablar de un determinado grupo socioeconómico. --franzjekill--


----------



## duvija

Swift, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------

